
When we have money we'll do X - acangiano
http://blog.antoniocangiano.com/when-we-have-money-well-do-x
======
waxman
I think many (bad) startups suffer from this exact same mindset of "when we
have [some external resource] we'll be able to do X."

To quote Tony Robbins' TED Talk: "it's about resourcefulness, not resources."
(1)

Successful startups just make it happen with what they have. Unsuccessful ones
tend to always look externally for solutions. "If we only had more
engineers"... "If we only had VC"... "If we only had more users"... etc.

There is a long list of reasons why this mindset will doom any startup. Two,
important ones are:

1) It makes you less creative (to look externally for solutions)

2) It slows you down (to wait on external resources)

And what do startups have going for them, but for creativity and agility?

(1)
[http://www.ted.com/talks/tony_robbins_asks_why_we_do_what_we...](http://www.ted.com/talks/tony_robbins_asks_why_we_do_what_we_do.html)

~~~
taylorwc
I think that's a really good point--and it makes a startup seem like they're
the victim. That being said, it's always a telling question to ask a founder
what the first 3 priorities would be if he/she closed X amount of dollars
today. It can really give insight into long term vision, as well as self-
awareness (i.e. knowing what you don't know).

------
nkh
I encounter a variant of this all the time in modeling projects at my day job,
due to the fear of beginning an unknown process (in my case modeling).

Our clients often say things like, "We are not going to start modeling until
"x" is completed."

To which I respond: "I'm not leaving my driveway, until all the lights are
green."

It usually produces a chuckle, and helps everyone realize that we won't get
anywhere sitting around waiting for the stars to align.

~~~
chopsueyar
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2012_phenomenon#Galactic_alignm...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2012_phenomenon#Galactic_alignment)

Couldn't resist.

------
Sukotto
It's good to have the goal _so long as you work towards achieving it_. So (in
my family at least) we say "We'll do X when we have Y money and we're saving Z
amount off the top of each paycheque towards it"

~~~
antti
I've often heard it said is when you want to do X but have no plan on how to
get there your dreaming, if you have a plan on how to get X that's a goal.
There's nothing wrong with dreaming, but it doesn't happen until you make it a
goal.

------
maguay
Great thoughts, and definitely inspiring.

Truth is, with everything, start with what you have and grow it. Don't know
how to make a website? Get a WordPress.com/Tumblr/Posterous blog, learn little
by little, try out some CSS/HTML, then get your own hosting when you can,
branch out, and eventually you never know where it might go. It might go good,
you might love it and learn a lot, but it could fail ... you'll never know if
you don't try. And if trying doesn't cost anything, why not? Go with your
basic resources, and give it a shot.

"Just do it" may be the best slogan ever.

~~~
mazuhl
My boss had a better slogan: JEDI (just effin' do it). We always took it to
mean 'do it, don't just talk about it/don't ask permission, just get on with
it'. Getting that JEDI mindset is important in lots of workplaces.

Back to the original point: don't wait. There are so many things you might be
thinking of doing and saying 'When I get my new team...', 'When I get a free
afternoon...', 'When I've fully mastered Rails testing I'll start doing
BDD...'

------
8ren

      Whatever you can do, or dream you can, begin it.
      Boldness has genius, power, and magic in it!
    

_faux-Goethe_ <http://german.about.com/library/blgermyth12.htm>

~~~
eru
Interesting read. The real Goethe also had some nice lines. There was also a
link to "Shakespeare in German"
(<http://german.about.com/od/literature/a/Shakespeare.htm>) on the site you
mentioned. Did you know that Germany has the world's oldest Shakespeare
Society?

~~~
8ren
That link suggests "the beginning of the end" is from Shakespeare - do you
know which work? I only know it from Churchill, and assumed it was his.

~~~
eru
I am still searching. <http://www.hull.ac.uk/php/cetag/1dshakes.htm> confirms
"the beginnig of the end" but does not give a source.

~~~
lukeschlather
[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site%3Ashakespeare....](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site%3Ashakespeare.mit.edu+beginning+of+the+end&aq=o&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=)

[http://shakespeare.mit.edu/midsummer/midsummer.5.1.html#spee...](http://shakespeare.mit.edu/midsummer/midsummer.5.1.html#speech23)

"That is the true beginning of our end."

Actually it seems like Shakespeare may be doing a bit of wordplay here, "end"
looks like it primarily means "goal" as in "the ends justify the means."

------
jonpaul
I hear this sentiment a lot from people. In fact, I use to have this line of
thinking. I've found that the only cure is to convince yourself to take action
now or realize that it's not a priority.

It's kind of like when people say that they don't have the time when what they
really mean is that it's not a priority.

------
GFischer
It's not bad advice per se, but beware of mortgaging the future to do
something today.

As someone heavily in debt, I'd be better off by the opposite advice (learn
not to indulge yourself). Also not that good advice for procrastinators (I'm
also one)

------
oceanician
I think renting stuff makes sense a lot of the time. If you have to over
commit yourself so that you can buy, it definitely makes no sense at all.
Property is still significantly over valued even though we've been in
recession for a couple of years and the future isn't guaranteed to pick up in
the next year.

However, the thing with renting is the price goes up. Most years. The thing
with buying - assuming you're on a repayment mortgage, is that one day IT WILL
BE FREE :) Yours!

That's the attraction of buying to me, as otherwise when you get to 65 you'll
still be paying significant rent. Which means you need to save more for your
pension. (I'd be interested to see the maths on the how much more?)

Anyways just my 2p.

~~~
fawntia
The decision to rent or buy is very dependent on inflation and future tax
laws, which are hard to predict. Nevertheless, this New York Times rent vs.
buy calculator is useful:

[http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/business/buy-rent-
calcula...](http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/business/buy-rent-
calculator.html)

Make sure to adjust the "advanced settings" to fit your circumstances, because
they can make a significant difference.

------
sosuke
There are plenty of scenarios were this is a good way to manage your resources
though. When we have money we'll move to a VPS from a shared hosting
environment. When we have money we'll stop checking IP to country locations
manually and pay for a service that handles that. When we have money we'll be
able to reinvest into the company instead of just bleed funds. I'm doing X to
work toward this goal.

I want to buy a house, not just any house but the one I want to buy and I'll
buy it when I have the money. I'm doing X to work toward this goal.

I want to buy a car, not just any car but the one I want to buy and I'll buy
it when I have the money. I'm doing X to work toward this goal.

------
jollyjerry
I have the same problem when it comes to buying electronics. I've missed out
on having a smart phone because I'm always waiting for the next iteration, or
for my current contract to run out. It's an endless cycle of not buying.

What helps me break this cycle is to have specific monthly amount budgeted
towards something I would otherwise have a hard time buying. If I put $100/mo
towards my "dream X fund", then I won't feel this internal guilt when I
finally buy X.

------
mcargian
With something like 1 trillion dollars in credit card debt in the U.S. I'm
think it's safe to say many aren't "living in the future" at all.

~~~
guynamedloren
The funny thing is, most of those who contribute to that number are probably
still looking forward to what big purchase they can make next.

------
satishf
"Time and tide waits for no man" (Quote from Shakespeare, Julius Caesar) You
have to make things happen, not wait for the things to happen.

------
jhancock
Good analysis. I have noticed this behavior is not as typical for poor Chinese
(living in China). The new generations in China (under 30) are experiencing
something closer to the U.S. "expectation" mind set. But Chinese from my
wife's generation (late 30s) and her parent's (60s/70s) seem to be able to be
happier and enjoy the moment a bit better.

------
steveklabnik
Maybe the startup version of this is "when we have users, we'll do X."

~~~
michael_dorfman
Could be; but in my startup it was still "when we have money, we'll do X." It
ended up being one of the big disagreements between me and my co-founder-- a
lot of the compromises (on quality and process) that I was willing to make
when we were bootstrapping were, in my mind, no longer serviceable once we
took VC money. He still wanted to do everything quick and dirty, and incur all
kinds of technical debt.

From where I sit, the message of the OP is still to the point-- do what you
want to do, now. Don't live for the future.

------
primeMover2010
My version of this is: When we achieve X, money is a by-product ;)

------
erikstarck
When I have time I will write a longer and more thoughtful answer.

------
trotsky
It really doesn't cost that much money, there are probably more substantial
reasons for procrastination. Besides, the kids mostly call it "E" these days.

